# Is flash lighting common on the Samsung F7100?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I bought a 60" Samsung F7100 LCD TV and I'm noticing flash lighting, more than I would have expected on a TV at this price level. There's some around the corners, but that I was sort of expecting. However there's also a fairly bright spot of flash lighting in the bottom middle behind where the stand attaches to the TV. This spot is way brighter than the corners and because it's in the center it's very noticeable

Is this normal or should I consider exchanging it for another one?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

If it is bothersome I would definitely consider exchanging it. You are going to have the TV for a long time so you might as well be happy with it.


----------

